# beutifull stuff by steve berringer



## davduckman2010 (Sep 14, 2013)

i got home from work today and another box in the breeze way. this is from steve berringer for a trade of wood awhile back. beutifull pitcher and bowl and another vessel with the worlds greatest finial on its lid  ME THE DUCK nice carving steve im impressed . i love them steve great workmanship . these are going to someone HMMMM OH YA --ME  cant thank you enough very cool stuff . watch for more :happymail:  the duck

[attachment=31016]

[attachment=31017]

[attachment=31018]

[attachment=31019]

[attachment=31020]

[attachment=31021]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

Steve those are awesome - and you have managed a rare thing here on WB; you actually caused The Duck to use that caps button on his keyboard and he tossed in a few periods too! You're a good influence on him. 

Really pretty stuff.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Steve those are awesome - and you have managed a rare thing here on WB; you actually caused The Duck to use that caps button on his keyboard and he tossed in a few periods too! You're a good influence on him.
> 
> Really pretty stuff.



i always wonder what those 2 buttons were for . :fool::fool: opps pushed them by accident. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2013)

I like the bowl the best, it really shows the ambrosia the best. :hatsoff: But all of them are great work, funny how I like the simple stuff sometimes. :dunno:


----------

